# Florida Cold Weather Fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Florida Cold Weather Fishing*

Florida is known for mild, warm, winters. Regardless, when an Arctic Blast hits it gets cold, really cold. 

Come along as together we see what...

'Florida Cold Weather Fishing' is really like.

First up, before working our way offshore, let's take a look at what's hot, really HOT, near shore:









OFFSHORE:

Here is something you do not see everyday.

A Great White in our waters:




Pictures thanks to Captain Tyler Levesque; 200 foot of water 65 miles SW of Tampa. 
Cold weather offshore fishing in Florida can be very rewarding:


The weather for our weekend 39 fishing extravaganza looks Picture Florida Perfect:

Late Friday night temperature is dropping but we are tough, we can take it.
The fish are hungry & ready for a fight. 




https://app.photobucket.com/u/harbi...dd1719/p/162c3a64-43f0-4071-acc1-8033fa1d74f6


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Gag Grouper and American Red Snapper season is closed until next June. All are properly vented and returned to their home to fight again:



Think June is way too hot to fish in Florida?

Think again!

















Back at the dock:





Can't make a 39 hour trip?



The all day boats are filling the boxes with Hogfish & Red Grouper:



The next overnight trip is a 44 hour full moon trip.

The January full moon is 01/28/21. We will be fishing the night immediately after the full moon and all day Saturday. The fishing should be spectacular. 

Typically on full moon trips the Florida's huge fish boxes are stuffed:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

There is just one little problem... A severe Arctic Blast is headed our way:



Some how, some way, we will make it; too many hungry fish out there not to.

If that terrible 47 degrees hits us too hard those two massive Cats keep the cabin good and warm.

Even Will takes full advantage:



47 degrees is like frost-bite weather to us. Heavy jackets, long underwear, here we come. 

Catch the on the water trip video:















Does it ever hit 47 where you live?


----------

